# how to install a duronic external disk drive to windows 8



## floppyturd (Jan 11, 2013)

i need to know how to install the drive i keep trying to and i dont know how it works i put the driver disk in and installed it all and now its not doing anything


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF is this a cd\dvd drive or a hard drive does it have 1 or 2 usb connections


----------



## floppyturd (Jan 11, 2013)

it is a cd/dvd drive with 2 usb connection points


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

In that case is it like this one or is it the unpowered version
Duronic USB 2.0 Slim Portable Optical Drive Review + Setup - YouTube


----------

